# Joey's bitten by the bug again journal



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey everyone hope you are well, welcome to my little journal

I'm starting this for a bit of motivation and hopefully some advice along the way, I had a journal on here a few years ago and found it to be extremely motivating and I also learnt a lot from other members. I will be adding pics roughly every 4 weeks to track progress and I will do some measurements shortly also.

Unfortunately I let myself go a few years ago and gain a massive amount of weight and lost what little muscle I had, my wedding is coming up in August so I thought I had better get back to it and now training is slowly taking over my life again ha I have been bitten by the bbing bug again lol

So stats would be a good place to start, after bulking from October to last month I managed to get my body weight up to 91kg (not sure what weight I was when I started) again I made the mistake of eating everything in my path so it was by no means a clean bulk but this is the heaviest I've been and I think I was leaner than my last bulk so that's positive I think I also dropped fat during this maybe because I was eating 6 meals a day instead of 3?

Now after getting my diet in check as much as possible I'm currently 89kg and a fair bit leaner than when I started - I will post comparison pics shortly. I have trouble getting whole foods in my diet because I'm currently serving in the Navy and we have no food storage or cooking facilities for the crew on board. I get three meals provided by work one of which is 5 eggs 50g oats and 250ml milk for breakfast but the other two meals provided are pretty random I try to stick to meat and veg if possible.

Diet is approx

Protein 300g

Carbs 200g on low day 300g medium and a lot higher on my cheat day (I have Saturday with my kids so I have this as my cheat day so me an the boys can smash in icecream lol)

Fat is 100g to 130g on a low day and around 80g on a medium day (Wednesday is the only medium day I have)

Cals are around 3200 per day

I am basing this on the fact that during a week off work I carried on with the same meals apart from the two poor work meals which were replaced by food along the same lines as work provide so I could count cals. I keep a record of everything I'm eating and it's probably the best thing I've ever done as its easy to think you are getting enough protein etc but when all worked out and recorded I was shocked at how little I was actually getting.

Most of my meals not provided by work come in the form of whey, soy protein, egg yolk powder, peanut butter, weetabix, oats, dextrose (pwo) and extra virgin olive oil

Not at all ideal but If anybody can think of other fairly cheap food sources that can be stored in my locker and do not need to be cooked then I would be very grateful.

My goals are short term to get leaner without sacrificing muscle until august for my wedding then clean bulk for a full year and then re asses, my main areas I wish to improve during this bulk are delts (especially rear delts), arms and overall size as I feel these are my weekest areas by far.

I was inspired mostly by Hilly's journals with the clean bulking idea as I think in the past I have let myself get far to out of shape while trying to gain weight.

Training is another area that suffers because of my job mainly legs as there is not a squat rack on board so light weights and high reps are all I can muster, I'm following the same style of training as the 6 week Dorian Yates blood an guts workout (he is my all time hero) apart from legs I do high rep work, here's a link to the workouts

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-6-week-trainer.htmTraining split is:

Mon chest bi's

Tue delts tri's

Wed rest

Thur back abs

Fri legs

The weekend is then rest days as I have my kids and they are more important than my vanity although training/diet is a close second lol

Cardio is done 30mins low intensity 120 to 130 bbm on an exercise bike pre breakfast.

I have no plan to up cardio or lower cals at the minute as I'm still loosing weight.

My current lifts are as follows

Dead lift 150kg x 9 (I only go to just below the knee as I find them more comfortable and I have injured my lower back in the past, also with straps)

Bent row 132.5kg x 7 (with straps but need to tighten my form on these)

Pull ups bw+20kg x 10

Bench 130kg x 8 (I have done 140 for 5 with poor form and not very deep but dont really count that as a pb)

Decline dumbbell press 50kg x 16

Low Incline dumbbell press 50kg x 7

If you have made it this far without falling asleep you deserve a gold star lol as you can imagine I like to talk

Pics to follow shortly


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am by no means up to the standard of most people who keep journals on here so be gentle lol

Here's me after bulking at 91kg


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

A few more


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

These pics were taken today at 89kg body weight after 4 weeks diet and cardio

I think I look a little leaner so I'm happy 

Almost forgot to add I'm 5'7 tall Woops


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn phone will only let me put a few on at a time


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Last one of legs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you all natural?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

AnotherLevel said:


> Are you all natural?


I'm in the navy mate so would likely loose my job if I took anything


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Janik That was a blank post there mate

Trained chest and bi's today and I'm happy my strength is going up but my stamina is terrible, I suppose that's to be expected

Felt very drained after bench press so rest of the workout suffered a bit

Today's workout (not including warmup sets)

Bench 130x8 1 forced rep - PB

Low Incline Db press 50x7 - PB

Decline Db press 50x5 no were near what I can normally do on these but was pretty fatigued by this point

Standing alternate Db curl 26x4 I can normally do 6 reps but I had nothing today

Db preacher curl 35x7 3forced reps and 5 negatives (not using full range of motion on this weight yet but I will get there

Ez concentration curl 10kg fst-7 set - going to use fst-7 training for bi's tri's and delts to see if I can bring them up

Also did my usual 30mins cardio

The two work supplied meals were steak and a white roll (crap I know) and pork steak boiled rice and broccoli

Diet not including these meals was as follows:

Cals 2055

Protein 265g

Carbs 100g

Fat 67g

I'm fairly happy with today now bring on delts and tri's tomorrow


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had a fairly decent workout today, tri's felt very pumped so happy with that. I'm looking forward to a rest day tomorrow on medium carbs 

Workout not including warmup sets

Seated Db press 40x3 (was not happy with this as I thought I would get at least 6 reps)

Seated front raise 18x8 PB

Fst-7 lat raise 10x10

Ez skulls 40x9

Cgbp 100x9 (think this may be a pb but will have to check)

Fst-7 bench dips 60x10

Did 30mins fasted cardio on the exercise bike this morning as well


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Diet has been a bit rubbish today, my two work provided meals were steak on it's own only other thing available was chips  and two gammon steaks with two pineapple rings.

My diet not including these two meals was

Calories 2189

Protein 269

Carbs 125

Fat 68

I'm feeling worn out after today and I'm wondering if I'm not getting enough carbs on my low days? I may just up fat to see if that helps but I'm reluctant because I'm still loosing weight


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Never woke up with my alarm this morning so had to do my 30 mins cardio at dinner time, this meant I had to get one of the lads to hold me some food back  I ended up with a ham and corned beef role. The other work provided meal was a plate full of boiled rice and some chicken so not all bad.

Calories today not including the above meals

Cals 2288

Protein 235

Carbs 198

Fat 61

I have been starving all day even though it's a medium carb day. Had a well needed rest from weights and I can't wait to smash a new pb for dreads tomorrow!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had loads of energy for today's workout after medium carbs yesterday, I'm starting to get veins popping out all over the place when doing dead lifts lol

Workout not including warm ups

Pull ups body weight x 23 +2 forced reps

Bent row 132.5x7 +1 half rep

Incline Db row 30x8 + 4 half reps

Db shrugs 50x25

Dead lift 160x8 PB

bent lat raise 8x18

I'm chuffed to bits with the new PB for dead lift, think I'm going to stick to this weight until I can do 12 reps.

I think I may have tweaked my left bicep during pull ups so I'm going to switch them out next week and do Db pullovers instead


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Diet today has been half decent, work provided meals were a **** ham roll and a couple of gammon steaks.

Food not including work meals has been

Cals 2350

Protein 284

Carbs 139

Fat 73

Forgot to mention something very strange happened this morning, I had my usual black coffee with sweeteners before morning cardio and then while I was on the bike I started going hypo, I got clammy, felt funny and vision was blured it was very odd and now I'm wondering id it had anything to do with the medium carb day yesterday?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Trained legs before cardio this morning, it was mostly high volume do no weights worth mentioning, I did 10 sets of 10 reps with 60kg for squats these were done with minimal rest between sets. Finished off with my usual 30mins cardio on the exercise bike then spent the next hour trying not to spew


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Been looking forward to today all week, i'm having a full cheat day today but i think it will be just a cheat meal after this week.

weight this morning was 88.2kg which is a loss of 0.8kg, i'm thinking of either dropping carbs slightly or upping cardio as i am not happy with only loosing this small amount. I'm in work next weekend so wont be able to weigh myself till the weekend after. also took measurements on thursday so will be taking new measurements in roughly two weeks off the top of my head they were as follows

arms flexed: 16.25"

quad: 24"

chest: 45"

waist: 38"

i'm not too happy with the size of my waist as i thought it was going to be less than that so i'm going to be working extra hard in the next two weeks to bring it down, on a positive note i actually think this is the largest my puiny little arms have been lol

hope you all have a good weekend i know i'm going to enjoy my last full cheat day lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

just as a bit of motivation here is a pic of my back after my first "bulk"


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

then here is a few other pics along the way

first is after my second bulk then there is a pic after i trimmed down (into my best ever condition) and lastly for comparison my back now


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had a crap weekend for food, I just didn't eat enough at all. It was pretty hard to get meals in while out at a theme park with my kids lol. I'm in work all weekend so diet will be spot on

Workout today was great! Hit a few pb's even though I'm cutting so I'm well happy

Workout not including warmup sets

Decline Db press 12x50 + 2 forced reps

Low incline Db press 8x50 PB!

Bench press 5x5, managed to get 3 sets with 110 then fourth set only managed 4 reps and one with help then dropped to 100 for the final set

Ez concentration curl 8x20 + 2 forced reps and 3 negatives PB

Then finished with fst-7 Ez curls 8 reps with 20kg

Felt hammered after that lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Diet today hasn't been too bad 

Work meals were two sirloin steak burgers (no buns etc) and beef in Bolognese sauce

Food not including these two meals:

Cals 2103

Protein 263

Fat 67

Carbs 114

Felt amazing in the gym today and I can't wait for delt/tri's tomorrow


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

If anyone is interested Here's a video of my low incline Db press PB, I need to work on getting the reps deeper and I wish I had enough left in the tank to get a forced rep but I just couldn't muster it!

Oh and please excuse the shocking facials and my chins


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Got in a half decent delts/tri's workout today and I was up for my fasted cardio, I'm feeling pretty knackered now and I'm looking forward to not weight training tomorrow 

Today's workout not including warmups

Seated Db press 40x4 + 4 forced reps

Single arm lat raise 18x8 + 3 forced and 5 negatives PB

Seated Db tri press 40x8 + 2 forced PB

Ez skulls 45x3 + 4 forced

Fst-7 Db skulls tried to get 30kg but only managed 2 sets of 10 then 1 set of 9 and 1 set of 8, dropped down to 24 for the last few sets and the pump was unbearable


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great day of eating today and I feel a fair bit leaner

Had steak and broccoli for my evening meal

All food apart from the above meal was

Cals 2040

Protein 280

Carbs 88

Fat 64

So all in all a good day


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Did the usual fasted cardio this morning, also it was a medium carb day so upped carbs by 100g and lowered fat by 20g I'm hoping this is going to help with my energy levels for working back tomorrow/today


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Been chocker in work so haven't been able to update this

Trained back on thursday never really felt that good to be honest apart from getting a new PB for deadlift 165x8 

Also took measurements and mostly stayed the same but dropped a quarter of an inch off my waist which is [email protected] I'm going to be working extra hard now to make better progress in the coming weeks

Anyway here's a few pics from thursday but I don't see any change


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Trained legs an abs today, no heavy weights just 10x10 front squats with 60kg

Damn I wish we had a squat rack on board


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Felt very weak in the gym today, I think I might up my cals for a few days an see if I can get some strength back

Trained chest and bi's

Decline Db press 50x10 + 2 forced reps

Bench press 130x3 + 3 forced reps

Low incline Db press fst-7 26x9/10 for 7 sets

Ez concentration curl 25x5 + 3 forced reps and 5 negatives PB

Olympic bar curl 40x5 + 3 forced

Plate hammer curl fst-7 20x10 for 7 sets

Bi's felt massively pumped after that  but I was really p****d off about my strength for chest


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Im up at the crack of dawn to do my cardio wondering how I became this obsessed 

I'm upping it to 35 mins a day now


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Some good lifts there! Must be hard doing it whilst in the forces. Keep up the good work!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks mate,

it's not too bad really just a serious lack of equipment and diet structure


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Trained delts and tri's today was more of a pump workout so no real heavy weights apart from a pb on Db skulls 50x7 and 4 forced reps 

Anyway I'm off to sea till Friday so prob won't update till I'm back


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just a quick pic pumped after gym today

I'm much happier with this pic than the last one maybe because I've increased carbs?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Weighed in this morning and I'm now down to 86.7kg  I actually feel a fair bit leaner so I'm a happy boy


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had an awesome chest and bi session today, felt very good an got some PB's 

Went like this

Bench press 140x4 + 2 forced reps

Db Decline press 50x7 + 2 forced

Low incline Db press 5x5 with 35kg

Ez concentration curl 25x7 + 2 forced and 5 negatives PB

Olympic bar curl 40x7 + 2 forced PB

plate hammer curl 4 sets of 12 with a 20kg plate

I wasn't too far off my bench press PB but I felt I got much deeper reps so all in all I'm pleased


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I haven't been able to update for a while, I'm going to use this log as a progress record as opposed to recording every work out

I weighed myself a week ago and only lost 0.3kg so not happy with that but I do feel leaner

Any way here's the updated pics


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm pretty happy with my quads considering I have not been able to train them while I'm at sea


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

As of last Saturday my weight is down to 82.8kg which I'm happy with especially as I started at 91kg

Here are my final pics and a few pics of the gym on board affectionately known as "the pit" also took a pic of me pumped in the gym after training delts an tri's

The plan now will be to maintain this condition/weight till the end of my summer leave an then clean bulk for a year


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Add Title


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

The pit and a pumped pic


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

U not about now joe?? Hope ur good buddy

Leafy


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey all hope no one minds me reresurrecting this journal, I was going to start a new one but thought it better not to clog up the board 

Main reason for me getting back to recording everything is I'm about to start a dnp cycle tomorrow (providing my source comes through)

I'm 5'7 and recently bulked up to 92kg after dropping to 80kg skinny fat due to injury (and being a lazy fecker), after 4 weeks dieting I'm now 89kg and looking much better for it - my 3rd chin is gone :thumb:

Now my goal is to get to a reasonable bf and and try out ausbuilt's 4 week's bulking then 4 weeks dieting cycle so I stop trying to eat myself to death when bulking and probably not gaining much but fat

Supps wise I'll be on

125 mg dnp may up to 250mg after 7 days but not before but I'm kind of hopping 125 will be enough

2g vit c

2 multi vit

Electrolytes, going to start with one serving a day and adjust as nessisary

Training will be light weight more sets until lean.enough to bulk then I will follow dy style (ish) training with fst-7 for body parts I want to bring up (arms traps and delts)

My split is

Chest/delts

Bi's/tri's

Back

I usually take rest days as needed but never train more than 2 days in a row, before anybody hammers me for not training legs I know I should but I'm not a competing and my legs only just fit into my skinny jeans - yeah I am vain and I do cardio 50 minutes a day 5 or 6 days a week with heart rate.just over 140 - I imagine dnp will put a stop to that like

Diet has just been changed this week because no weight loss

Up till today it's been approx

Cals 2500

P 300

C 200

F40-60

I am guilty of dropping cals too rapid so trying to avoid that

As of today I'm switching to 50% p 30% c and 20% f

Cals 2300

P287.5

C172.5

F51

Again these are targets I'm usually a couple of g's out

I know I could achieve low bf without dnp and I'll be the first to admit I'm impatient but I really want to get to a reasonable bf to start cycling my diet monthly

Wow that was a mouth full ha


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

leafman said:


> U not about now joe?? Hope ur good buddy
> 
> Leafy


Long time no speak mate, I've not long come back it was a long 8 month's away but I've got a New draft now so will be able to get my head down eating an training (with internet access yey) so I'm back on here

How's the training going?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Trained chest/delts today no massive weights but a great pump

Decline db press 50x8

Pecdec 96x7 ds 68x4

Machine chest press

68x7 ds 40x5

Machine delt press 4 sets of 25x10

Standing db front raise 3 sets 10x10

Seated db press 3 sets 14x10 was knackered at this point

50 mins on the xtrainer

Diet

Cals 2264

P 282

C 186

F 44

Close to my target so I'm pretty happy


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Right my source has come through and delivered something I'm hoping it's dnp but was labled as alpha brain?

I've contacted him to confirm its dnp at 125 mg dosage so will start today when he replys

they have yellow powder on them and dnp is yellow so I'm hopeful


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well dnp started today at 125mg

About half an hour after I took it I found out I had to do a bleep test :cursing: managed to squeeze a quick tri workout in before it, I aimed mainly for getting a pump so no big weights and more sets

Seated db skulls 30x10 - 3 sets

Tri machine 32x10 - 4 sets

Dips bwx10 - funny sensation in elbow so stopped these

Ez bar pushdowns 26x10 - 3 sets

Today's food

Cals 2317

P 286

C 152

F 63

Took a before pic today but having trouble getting it on here on my phone but I will as soon as I can

Measurements as of today

Arms 15.7

Waist 37.5

Chest 44.5

Quads 25.7

Not a bit happy with the shape I'm in but today is the start of the future


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow I'm hot today 

I wasn't expecting to sweat this much just yet lol, **** is bright yellow and it feels harder to breathe than normal so I guess my dnp is gtg happy days :thumb:

I'm feeling more than a bit hungry at the minute not really craving carbs but I could eat a skabby horse


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well all I can say is today was a loooooong day, I don't know if it was because the lessons I had where extra boring or my attention span has gone out the window but I struggled to take anything in

I've been extra hungry as well, not sure this is the dnp just yet it's prob down to me dropping my carbs lower but I'm constantly ravenous :cursing: it could be down to the t3 come to think of it I'm usually a bit hungrier while on it

Managed 50 minutes on the x trainer but it was a bit of a struggle.to get my heart rate to 130 and I was getting hunger pains all the was through

I'm now going to be sipping my electrolytes during and after the gym as opposed to having them during the day.not sure if it makes much difference? But I sweated a hell of a lot more in the gym today so I suppose it makes sense to have them now

Today's scran

Cals 2266

P 289

C 126

F 67

Fats are slightly higher than what I'm aiming for and carbs slightly lower but I'm guessing that's not a bad thing on dnp? I know some people say no or low carbs an some have more carbs so we shall see


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Right finally got tapatalk working so here's my before pic at 89 kg and here's a pic just before my tendon injury I was 84kg

As you can see I got injured and proceeded to eat myself to death 

I'm hopping I can get back to this bf level by the New year so I can start my 4 weeks bulking 4 weeks cutting approach to dieting


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Today my hunger is through the roof!!!! I'm finding it hard on 2300 calories to say the least and I'm training back tonight mg:

Starting to feel really lethargic and sweaty but nothing I can't handle

On the plus side today I'm wearing a work shirt that I haven't been able to squeeze into for quite some time and dare I say it's even a bit loose round the midsection and tight round the upper torso :rockon:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Trained back today kept weights low as strength is pretty carp at the mo, followed back with 50 minutes on the x trainer, really wanted to use the bike today but they were all taken so I manned up and cracked on even though I was drained lol

I could swear I could see an ab this morning all be it a mono ab :whistling:

Training

Cable pullover 24.5x3 - 3 sets

Kettle bell shrugs fst-7 24x10 - 7 sets

Deadlift 100x8 mg:

Reverse pecdec fst-7 26x10 - 7 sets

I'm normally deadlifting 150kg in this rep range and my max.is 210kg just to give an idea of how low my weights are

I think I'll leave out the fst-7 training until I finish dnp as I'm hardly going to gain any muscle even though I do enjoy the pump I get from it

Today's scran

Cals 2283

P 293

C 164

F 48

Protein and carbs slightly higher today due to me having a scoop of whey and half a scoop of fructose before the gym to combat lethargy, I believe fructose replenishes liver glycogen? I felt less lethargic afterwards any way 

Day 4 tomorrow so far so good, I'm just about to tuck into my cottage cheese and rye bread so I'm a happy man


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm one hungry little boy this morning 

I'm wondering if I should cancel my refeed day tomorrow, I usually have a high carb day (clean) on saturday followed by a really low/no carb day Sunday

Part of Me is thinking I can handle to heat of having a high carb day and part of me is saying suck it up and be hungry on low carbs but I'll see how I am in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Managed 50 minutes cardio on the exercise bike today 

Diet has been good although I'm slightly over on protein and fat and under for carbs but I'm not that worried about it as its all clean food and in the same calorie range (well a tiny bit over)

Cals 2379

P 299

C 153

F 65

I've noticed I sweat a little bit more than usual and I'm not that cold considering the time of year, however the biggest side affect so far has been that I am constantly hungry to the point it hurts, this may be down to the 50mcg of t3 I'm having a day so I may drop this to 25mcg just to see

I'm also going to experiment with diet tomorrow I'm going to drop fats and up carbs to then on Sunday I'm going to drop carbs low and up fat, all will be in the same calorie range and I'll see if I'm more comfortable with either more fat or carbs - unless anybody thinks this is a bad idea?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I swore black is blue I wouldn't weigh myself until after I finish dnp but I just couldn't help myself Anyway with nothing but my pre workout shake and a cup of coffee in Me I weighed 87.5kg that's 1.5kg less than the beginning of the week, now I know that's probably glycogen depletion but it's still nice seeing the scales go down 

Training today waschest and delts no massive weights

Incline bb press 60x10 - 3 sets Pecdec 61x8 - 3 sets

Db front raise 12x10 - 3 sets

Seated db press 18x10 - 3 sets Standing lat raise - 8x10 - 3 sets

Finished off with 50 minutes on the x trainer

Was getting some very strange looks sweating to death struggling to lat raise 8kg 

Today's scran

Cals 2296

P 215

C 283

F 33

Carbs higher and pro/fat lower, I think I prefer my usual Marcos purely because I enjoy eating protein more than any other food

Sides today, hot an very sweaty in the gym but no were near as hot as when I was out in the gulf so all good, the back of my throat is dry today but that's not that bad as I'm getting more water down


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm on day 6 tomorrow and even though I wanted to stay at 125mg for the duration I feel fine, I'm hungry, slight dry throat and sweat more in the gym but that's it - I don't sweat at all out of the gym although I do feel hotter than normal

so I'm thinking of going up to 250mg tomorrow to test the water as I'm off work and if I'm a sweaty mess I can sit round doing feck all 

I'll either go up to 250 or extend to three weeks on 125 - so much for me sticking to the low dose no matter what


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Upped to 250mg today and I'm feeling good so far we'll apart from needing a p1ss every ten seconds lol

I've noticed a few journals were people have been using 200mg one day and 400mg the day after and so on, I'm going to use this protocol all be it with a lower dose (125/250) and then go from there

Really happy with the gym today turning off all the music and making people take part in today's silence

Training today was tri's, you will notice I have neglected to train bi's lately this is due to the tendon injury I had on my left bi, I'm currently seeing a physio who said it has healed but still may have micro tears in it? And my forearm has taken over the extra stress and now has a few pressure points in it, I'm resting my bi till after I finish with the physio and the extra exercises because they hurt like feck

Tri preacher machine 32x10 - 4 sets Standing plate skulls superset with cgbp 25x10 / 60x10 - 3 sets

Followed by 20 sweaty minutes on the bike and 40 even sweatier minutes on the x trainer 

Today's scran

Cals 2255

P 278

C 154

F 55

All in all a good day, and I couldn't help but measure my waist this morning (I'm breaking all my own rules ffs) anyway beginning of the week my waist was 37.5 inches and today it's 36 

I've noticed I'm a lot warmer after eating but that's about all after upping the dose


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Today I'm back down to 125mg dnp - I really like the idea of rotating the dose until I find my feet

Was sweating more last night and feel a fair bit hotter today but nothing I can't handle, I actually feel like I'm on dnp now 

Necked a litre and a half while in bed last night and another this morning lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had some comments today in work about how much weight I've lost although I wad told people can tell I've lost weight because my back is smaller luckily enough I've read other people's journals so I knew that I'll look small/flat/hold water so I wasn't stressed at all lol

Energy levels were low today so had 30g fructose before my cardio which has bumped my carbs higher than I'd like but on the plus side I managed 60 minutes on the x trainer with my heart rate at 130/140 so it did the job 

I'm really starting to sweat now when doing any sort of moving lol it's pretty much just like being in a hotter climate so not too bad although I got some very odd looks walking to work in the freezing cold this morning wearing a short sleeved shirt sweating all the way ha

Today's scran

Cals 2339

P 250

C 185

F 63

Not a bad day, I've found if I eat Low fat cottage cheese I am less ravenous for an hour or two afterwards so I may start adding that in around dinner time to help me get through the afternoon lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

250mg dnp today 

Was meant to train back today but I tweaked my neck a bit attempting to shave my chest last night ffs, it's got to be the most metrosexual injury I've ever had 

I'm going to take a second rest day from weights and see how it is tomorrow

I had to do a 'weights circuit' with work first thing this morning even though I'd hardly call using a 10kg barbells weights lol, anyway it was a lot of sprinting and my heart rate was through the roof, it was about 30 minutes long (maybe a little longer) so by my thinking I still owe 30 minutes cardio today so I'll be doing some low intensity cardio on the bike or x trainer later tonight unless anybody thinks this would not be beneficial after the circuit today?

Because I was in the gym first thing I weighed myself again and I'm now 86kg so that's a 1.5 kg loss since Saturday :beer:

Also took waist measurement and it's now 35.5 inches (it was 37.5 when I started)

Last but not least, just had another physio session - she said the facia around my bicep is tight so did some sort of facia scraping then some deep massage of the tendon and finished with ultrasound, my bi feels great now but I bet it hurts like fvck in an hour or so after all that lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I did my extra 30 minutes cardio I felt I owed from this morning on the exercise bike

Really feeling the 250mg dose today which is spot on, been sweating like fvck all day ha ha

Scran today

Cals 2281

P 271

C 158 (would have been lower but two sets of cardio so had 2 servings of fructose)

F 62


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

This morning I felt the leanest I've felt in a long time! Could be due to the fact that I was up for a p1ss every half an hour last night so may have dropped some water, I literally couldn't drink it as fast as it was coming out lol, I swear I can see two abs and my oblique's 

I'm dropping down to 25mcg t3 as of tomorrow for ten days, that will mean I'm running t3 for 4 days after my last dnp cap (that will be all of my t3 gone then)

On a more personal note my 2 year old is in for an ear op today and I can't get off work so I'm a little moody, should do me good in the gym later though

Speaking of which my neck feels fine today but I'm going to hit tri's just to be safe and hit back tomorrow


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I sweated a fair bit today and I was a bit lethargic but no where near as much as on the 250mg dose lol

Trained tri's today

Machine preacher 32x10 - 3 sets

Ez pushdowns 24.5x10 - 3 sets Cgbp 70x10 - 3 sets

Followed by 60 minutes on the x trainer, I'm going to up cardio on non weight lifting days to 70 minutes for the remainder of the dnp

I usually cgbp about 100 for 8-10 but I felt good today even with the dnp so I think I may add a fair bit of weight to these on my bulk

Will be training back tomorrow as my neck is much better today

Today's scran

Cals 2254

P 284

C174

F 45


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Today was a full 250mg dose day and I felt every mg of it ha ha

Been really sluggish and lethargic all day but oddly enough I wasn't actually that hungry I'm guessing that's down to the amount of water I've got down my neck, stupidly I didn't go food shopping last night and I have run out of just about every protein source lol so today every meal contained 2 scoops whey in 500-600 ml of water add to that the usual water I drink = Joey going the loo every ten seconds ha ha, not ideal but it's done now

Trained back today but was a real struggle, I somehow managed to hurt my hip on the x trainer yesterday so even lighter weights than usual. I definitely feel more injury prone at the minute - my joints ache and muscles feel tight so I'm being sensible (or lazy) and not pushing it

Tomorrow I'm going to rest from cardio and weights (first day in over two weeks) so I'm ship shape for training Sat and Sun

Cable pullover 21x10 - 3 sets Reverse pecdec 26x15 - 3 sets

Kettle bell shrugs superset with deadlift

16x12/60x10 - 3 sets

Finished with 30 minutes on the bike and 40 on the x trainer

It was painful to watch some skinny fella next to me clean and press more than I was deadlifting lol

Today's scran

Cals 2351

P 303

C 173

F 49

I'm really looking forward to weighing in on Saturday hopefully be some losses


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Really busy day in work today then had to trek half way round the world to parcel force office to post a package so I'm kind of glad there's no training today My hip was really sore through the night when I was getting up to go the loo (easily 10 times ha ha) but it feels fine today so should be gtg for tomorrow and Sunday

I massively fvcked up my dosing today, when I got in I couldn't remember taking my supps in the morning (I was rushing) and I couldn't remember if it was a 250 or 125 day, I felt fine not sweating etc so took 125 dnp, it wasn't until I've just come to update my journal I realise it's a 125 day and I remember taking it in the morning ffs, so today I've had 250mg dnp - morale of the story if your unsure check the fecking journal! Anyway I feel fine just a bit disappointed with myself for being a tool

Does any one else find they get forgetful on dnp? I forgot to transfer money from PayPal to my account the other day and I could have swore black was blue I had lol

I am meant to be having a day away from cardio but I feel like I'm missing out lol, I can feel a black coffee and exercise bike sesh coming on ha


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

So much for a full test day, I felt like I was cheating so went an did cardio only thing is when I was there I remembered I said I was going to do 70 minutes on non weight training days lol

Did 40 minutes on the bike and 30 minutes on the x trainer, I was dying by the end of this

I'm now going to keep the 250mg dose over the weekend as apart from training I have nothing to do but sit on my **** and write up a lab report

I'm meant to be finishing on Tuesday but I'm thinking of stopping on Sunday but I'll wait closer to the time to decide, apart from lethargy I'm ok but I'm thinking I'll be able to have my carb up on a week Sunday which will mean I can have a roast with the family + it will be the first weekend I'll have been home this month so fits nicely

Again I'm just thinking out loud here all massively subject to change lol

Today's scran

Cals 2282

P 285

C 112

F 81

Carbs lower today so upped fats to compensate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

250mg down my neck this morning 

Sides wise I feel like I've got a mild case of flu and my lips are dry as fvck, on a side note I've also noticed my mucus is neon yellow and green lol

I don't care what anybody says it's much easier (at least for me) to diet without dnp, this is horrible lol only thing is its so dam quick! I never expected it to be easy at all but it's one thing reading how hard it is and another experiencing it - personally I will no doubt do another cycle in the future from a much leaner start point but for now I'll be more than happy to come off tomorrow

Took some measurements today

First measurement is at the start and second is today (day 11)

Waist - 37.5" - 34.25"

Arm - 15.7" - 15.25"

I'm hopeing my arms will go back to around 15.7 when glycogen is restored

My weight as of this morning is 83kg - down from 89kg, I'm happy with that lol as I was 84kg when I got injured and I was fairly happy with were I was

Training today was chest and delts and I'm pretty sure my 6 year old son could have lifted more

Machine chest press 47x10 - 3 sets

Pecdec 49.5x10 - 3 sets

Db front raise 10x10 - 3 sets

Machine delt press 32x10 - 2 sets

Followed by 35 minutes on the bike and 25 minutes on the x trainer

Weights seemed to take forever and I was knackered by the end lol I also noticed that time drags on the bike! I sit there thinking about how much the seat hurts my @ss ha ha

Just had some white fish (pollock) and rice, it's amazing how much fish you get for not a lot of calories


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Finally got round to prepping my last few meals of the day lol so scran today:

Cals 2258

P 265

C 173

F 59

I was nearly bang on the money for my 50/30/20 split, if I could have just got fat down a little and protein up oh well it's the closest I've come so far lol, I suppose it matters too much as long as Cals are right and protein is high


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Stick a fork in me I'm done! 

Today is the last day of dnp even though I planned to do 14 days, 12 fits much better for me and means I'll have two weeks on clen before starting my bulk - I can not wait 

I was meant to have 250mg today but due to feeling the sides in a big way over night I am reducing it (wimping out more like it ha ha)

I'm pretty happy with the results, I've lost 13.2lbs in 12 days

Below is a pic at the start and one of this morning, I can see a difference but I can really feel more of a difference if that makes sense?

Please excuse the [email protected] 'selfie' and my terrible attempt at growing a beard (work won't let us do movember unless we grow a beard all month an the last day of the month shave it into a tash ffs)

Also noticed they are not really from the same angle sorry about that


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Training today was light again much lighter in fact lol

Trained tri's

Machine tri preacher 25x10 - 3 sets

Ez pushdowns 21x10 - sets

Standing plate skulls 15x10 - 3 sets

Exercise ball crunch - 3 sets of 20 reps

Finished with 65 minutes on the x trainer, was only meant to be 60 but I zoned out and the machine started ramping down the levels after 60 minutes! That p1ssed me off lol I was enjoying my self so I kept putting them back up 

Today's scran

Cals 2266

P 248

C 204

F 52

Carbs higher and protein lower purely because I wanted some fructose in me before I finish this lab report, should have been done yesterday but I only got half way through because of lethargy

Starting clen tomorrow, normally I shake to death off 20mcg clen but I've had 120mcg of the Chinese [email protected] I've got (a while ago not while on dnp) and no shakes at all - I can defo feel something but I'm worried about what might actually be in them lol I'm hopeing because they've been in the cupboard for a while they will work better (not a chance of that ha ha) 

Thought I'd post up my food sources an see if there is anything I'm missing out on

Most of my food is dictated by cost or the fact I have limited fridge space in work - usually buy chicken then cook in slow cooker (all I have to cook with in work) then store 4 - 6 Tupperware boxes in the fridge then repeat lol I'm hopeing the wife will buy me a 15l fridge for work - here's to hopeing :thumbup:

Protein:

Chicken breast

Tuna

White fish (usually pollock)

Pigs liver

Whey protein

Low fat cottage cheese

Carbs:

Rice cakes

Sunflower bread

Rye bread

Rice

Powdered oats (not really had these for ages)

Fat:

Evoo

Cashew butter (tbsp with chicken is heavenly)

Almond butter

Tinned sardines in sunflower oil

Almonds

I'm going to try some quark (not sure if that's spelt right) next time I go shopping

Any other food suggestions are more than welcome - I'm looking for stuff to eat on a budget lol I want to add beef in (my favorite meat) but it's too expensive for the extra lean stuff and normal mince has far too much fat/Cals to fit my diet however I'm bulking next month


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

First day with out dnp an I feel awesome, I've still got some flu like symptoms and I'm still a bit lethargic but the sweating has gone I'm still smashing in water and will continue to do so until it's out of my system, I'm also going to keep the 30g fructose in before the gym till after my carb up my diet is going to stay the same, I'll be watching my weight but I'm mainly going to go by the mirror as I'm going to store glycogen and loose water (I hope), after a week I will get pics up after my recarb and decide what to do diet wise for the last week before bulking next month

No training today I think I need a rest although I must say rest is rather boring lol

Had 160mcg t3 today - no sides apart from very slight heart rate increase I'm thinking my clen is bunk or under dosed (Chinese [email protected] lol) I usually get horrendous shakes off 20mcg

Today's scran

Cals 2391

P 290

C 124

F 85

91 Cals over my target today which isn't great, happened purely because I was craving sardines in sunflower oil lol, will be extra careful tomorrow to make sure I'm spot on with my diet


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Woke up feeling like I have a chest infection this morning but it's eased off a bit through the day

2nd day of clen an went up to 200mcg with no shakes ffs defo under dosed, I'm staying at 200 now just to use up what I have left

Thankfully it's a training day today because yesterday was very boring - but with that said I actually feel a lot better for the rest, probably wasn't the best idea to vow to do cardio every day on my dnp cycle lol

Until my bulk starts next month I'm only going to have 1 full rest day a week so it will be 4 day's weights and 6 with cardio

Trained back today

Cable pullover 24.5x10 - 3 sets

Reverse pecdec 26x15 - 4 sets

Kettle bell shrugs superset with deadlift

24x10 / 70x10 - 3 sets

Exercise ball crunch with 4kg medicine ball 3 sets of 20 reps

Finished off with 60 minutes on the x trainer

Joints and muscles still felt a bit weak like if I pushed too hard I might injure myself I also had trouble getting my heart rate above 120, i still completed the same distance as usual but my heart rate is normally 140 dnp or no dnp lol could this be due to the clen? I always thought clen made my heart rate go up

Today's scran

Cals 2239

P 279

C 106

F 79

Fat higher and carbs lower than usual, I'll try make carbs a bit higher tomorrow an fat a bit lower but I'm still on the money for calories so should be ok


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Another physio session today and it's looking like my bi is healing up nicely

Now been given a theraband to help strengthen the tendon No weights today just 60 minutes on the x trainer

Today's scran

Cals 2340

P 271

C 178

F 56

I'm thinking of upping my cardio by ten minutes for the last of the diet, that would be 70 minutes, then at the end of the month I'll devise a new cardio plan for my bulk

I can not wait get back to some proper lifting - I do realize the necessity to cycle training an drop weights as gains are not linear but I still can't wait to get back to trying to beat my best lifts


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had to do some sport with work today about mid day so thought fvck it I'll weigh myself an I'm down to 82.25kg which is 0.75 down since stopping dnp so looks like the water weight is coming off, sport turned out to be five a side football (I'm terrible at it lol) played for half an hour so I'm counting that towards cardio (I still feel like that's cheating a bit ha)

Got some very positive comments from the lads in work saying I look bigger ha ha guess it's because they only ever see me in my work shirt though

Training today was chest/delts but added tri's on the end as I'm traveling home tomorrow and back again on Sunday so won't be training this weekend, this also means I'll be fresh for back day on Monday

Pecdec 56.5x10 - 3 sets

Decline bb press 60x8 - 3 sets

Machine delt press 32x10 - 3 sets

Db front raise 10x10 - 2 sets

Machine tri preacher 25x10 - 3 sets

Crunches 3 sets of 20 reps

Then finished the 40 minutes cardio I still owed on the bike

Today's scran

Cals 2273

P 285

C 153

F 62


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Weekend eating wasn't too bad but I did end up having a massive Chinese for my cheat meal 

Managed to pull my neck last night by looking down? Got a sharp pain running down my neck on the right hand side ffs, taking ibuprofen for it today No weights bit I'm going to see how it is tonight for cardio, I'll be limited to just the bike though

Really hope this is sorted by next week to start my bulk


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Managed 70 minutes on the exercise bike tonight but no weights and if I'm being honest I doubt I'll be doing any lifting all week unless my neck decides to make a miraculous recovery but I'm not holding my breath lol, I'm just going to take ibuprofen four times a day and hope for the best

After the higher carbs yesterday and my cheat meal I feel pretty pumped today sort of like my muscles have been re-inflaited ha

I have upped fats today and kept carbs to a minimum purely for taste as I really wanted to eat my almond and cashew butters, still kept with my 2300 Cals - well there or there abouts

Today's scran

Cals 2216

P 296

C 83

F 85


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Neck feels a million times better today but still not healed enough to contemplate weights however it is looking promising for next week :thumbup:

Did 40 minutes on the bike followed by 20 minutes on the x trainer keeping my arms out of the equation - really wanted to do 30 but my neck felt stiff and I didn't want to risk it so only 60 minutes cardio today, pretty disappointed with that 

Scran today

Cals 2210

P 290

C 123

F 65

Bit under with Cals today but as I missed 10 minutes cardio it's not a bad thing


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Again neck is getting better today

Got the full 70 minutes cardio in today, 50 on the bike then 20 on the x trainer

Today's scran

Cals 2265

P 273

C 144

F 69

Meant to be doing a functional circuit in work tomorrow but I really don't fancy trashing my neck so I'm going to try wriggle my way out of it


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Neck better again today seems my recovery has been quite linear, I can look from side to side now woohoo!

Got to do a functional circuit today, I was hopeing to get out of it but the military doesn't care about my neck ha ha so I'll just have to take it as easy I can get away with, I have taken ibuprofen in preparation

On a plus note I think my body has levelled out after the Dnp so I'll weigh myself in the gym today, I appear to be holding water if I don't manage 4 + litres of water the day before, not noticed this before so I have no idea if it's something new or not but I'll certainly be keeping an eye on it in the future


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Weight as of today is 83kg, I am still on 2300 Cals and clen doing 70 minutes cardio a day

I'll be the first to admit I think I should be leaner before bulking so I'm in two minds on wether to keep cutting or add some desperately needed mass? I'm starting to look like I don't train unless I wear a really tight t-shirt ha ha It is winter after all although I'm not planning to get as fat as I have in the past while bulking

I feel like muscle glycogen has been restored after dnp (although you can't really tell from the pic below) I feel more full or more accurately less flat if that makes sense

So I suppose the ultimate question for you guys is after seeing the pic below do I try adding some mass or keep dieting?

Had to do a functional circuit today that lasted half an hour so cardio tonight was just 20 minutes on the bike and 20 minutes on the x trainer to make it up to my 70

Also today was the first time doing pull ups (or any sort of rowing) since my bicep injury, all seems fine so I will start adding in some pulldowns/bent rows to my back workouts

On the subject of workouts I've been shocked into training legs again! There is a guy who trains in the gym who is massive, in fact I've admired his back for quite a while but he turned up today in shorts and his legs are pathetic!!!!! He looked like a monster truck with Ford Ka wheels lol I don't think my legs are out of proportion but it scared me enough to start training them, I love skinny jeans but I'd rather not fit into them than look like this guy in ten years time ha ha

Today's scran

Cals 2188

P 291

C 120

F 62

Not sure why I came in so much under the 2300 mark? Possibly because I left out the oily fish for tuna and almond butter


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am going to start my bulk today Reasons being I don't want to rely on dnp alone to cut, I really like putting the effort in with cardio and I know I will certainly have more cheat meals over the Christmas period (me and the Wife love this place that serves the nicest two full racks of ribs/sticky sauce and sweet potato mash ever lol) but the Wife brought up the biggest reason - I'm quite simply a moody fvcker when I'm dieting ha ha

So the plan for food is as follows

Rest days

Cals 3000

P 300

C 225

F 100

Training days

Cals 3500

P 350

C 350

F 78

For this weekend I'm going to stick to rest day figures to ease myself in (this is 700 Cals more than I'm on now) all foods will be the same as what I'm eating now just more of it The plan is on training days to eat the majority of carbs in my pre workout meal and the meals afterwards and if I find I can eat more I will do but again it will be more clean food

rest days the cal split is 40/30/30 and training days it's 40/40/20, this is because I enjoy my almond butter so can eat more of it on rest days lol

So as a starting point I weigh 83kg

Body measurements in inches

Waist 33

Chest 42 (yikes that's the smallest it's been in a looong time)

Left arm 15

Right arm 15

Left quad 23

Right quad 23

Left calf 15.75

Right calf 16


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well first day on higher Cals and I'm feeling pretty good lol

Today's scran

Cals 3053

P 311

C 218

F 106


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Trained chest and delts today, decided to basically forget every pb I've ever got and start again concentrating on slow controlled contraction for every rep, actually I'll be keeping my deadlift pb as I won't change how I do them (so that's still 210kg)

I've started to train "heavy" now but in fact there were no really heavy weights ha ha

I will mainly be building up to one heavy set per exercise apart from arms/delts/traps as I want to bring these areas up and one heavy set per exercise is obviously not working for them, for these ill either do fst-7 or a lighter superset following some sort of compound lift

Today workout

Rotator cuff warm-up

Decline bb press

100x5, 100x1 rest pause, 100x1 rest pause

Low incline db press

32x7

Pecdec

75x6

Machine delt press

46x5, 46x2 rest pause

Arnold press/plate front raise superset

10x8/15x10 - 2 sets

10x6/15x8 (delts were hurting pretty bad lol)

Cable crunches 21x15 - 4 sets

I've only included the actual working sets, I did various warm up sets first or as God (Yates) would put it, this is the set that counts the rest is just bull **** 

Finished off with 30 minutes on the x trainer, seemed very strange not doing my usual 70 minutes but I know that's not going to help me gain lol

I'm usually pushing the 40kg dumbells for 10 reps on low incline press but I got a much better contraction and I feel I'll get more out of training this way instead of chasing some macho numbers in my gym book - but that's not to say I won't be trying to push myself I'm just not going to compromise feeling the muscle work


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Went to town today and it was impossibly not to buy a family size KFC lol but I stayed strong, after all if I'm going to eat junk I'm going to enjoy it while I'm at home on leave with the wife and kids 

On the plus side at least my appetite is still high

Today's scran

Cals 2986

P 290

C 213

F 108


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Trained early today and couldn't help but weigh myself lol somehow after upping my Cals by 700 and dropping cardio to 30 minutes I've lost a kg? I was 83 on Thursday an now I'm 82, I'm drinking the same amount of water and if anything I feel like I'm holding more water :what:

Trained tri's Ez pushdowns

31.5x8 - rp 31.5x2 - rp 31.5x2

V bar cable skulls

21x9

Lying db skulls

28x6 - rp 28x3 (yikes I use to do 50kg for 6 on these!)

Dips Bwx10 - 4 sets

Machine tri preacher fst-7

20x10 - 7 sets

Exercise ball crunch

20 reps - 3 sets

Finished with 32 minutes on the x trainer (forgot I've dropped cardio down an was too busy bopping away to cheesy dance music to notice hence the extra 2 minutes)

Today's scran

Cals 2977

P 299

C 227

F 101

Very happy with eating today and I've just noticed myfitnesspal has got a little icon that shows you how your Cals are split and today I nailed 40/30/30 on the nose today lol

Noticed my right calf cramping on the x trainer even though I've stopped taking clen so I'll be adding in taurine tomorrow as I think I'm going to have a crack at spinning


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Got some serious tri doms this morning lol I had to was my hands with my head in the shower 

Rest from weights today but had a crack at a spinning class, wow it was hard work! Was an hour of high intensity cardio - I know it's counter productive for mass building but I need to keep fit for work so I'll be doing this once a week

Today's scran

Cals 3236

P 319

C 273

F 100

Protein an carbs higher because I had a post workout shake after the brutal spinning session lol

Up early tomorrow to do some sprints which will mean no pwo cardio


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Was up at half 5 this morning for some cardio, jogged to the astro turf pitch then did ten sprints - starting at one goal sprinting to the halfway line then walk to the other goal then repeat, after that another jog back  took about 20-25 minutes in total and I enjoyed every second of it!

The lad who I'm helping get fit was still in bed so I stood outside his door singing as loud as I could to get the fvcker up (I'm terrible at singing lol)

First day upping Cals on training days today, the plan is first three meals protein an fat then at 1500 will be protein an carbs (pre wo) and stay that way until bed time

Also will be adding creatine, glutamine and leucine to my post workout shake with the usual whey/dextrose

I've got some vit c powder as well, normally I just have tabs when I have my multi vit God alone knows why I bought powder lol Should I just have the powder in my post workout shake? Defo going to switch back to tabs next time I order

On a more personal note it's the wife's birthday today and I'm away working again - this is probably the 4th time on the bounce lol but at least I'm in the UK this time ha ha I have literally got her nothing! She keeps saying she doesn't want anything which is annoying as fvck (even though I never want anything for my birthday) so any ideas would be greatly appreciated I did however do the un-imaginative thing and send flowers to her work today ha am I original or what


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have somehow managed to bite the tip of my tongue while eating a tablespoon of cashew butter ha ha it hurts like fvck 

Trained back/rear delts/traps today, being the soft **** that I am I forgot my belt but luckily enough I didn't forget my straps (even though they are on top of my belt!) so no heavy deadlifts today, I did 5x5 with 100kg just to get a feel for lifting again

Also did cable pulldowns for the first time since my bi injury, I kept these fairly light and just did a few sets and concentrated on contracting as hard as I could but my bi/forearm is a tight so may give these a miss next time unless it eases off tomorrow

Today's workout

Closegrip pulldowns

47x8 - 3 sets

Cable face pulls

21x12 drop set 15x9

Cable pullover

28x7

Reverse pecdec 35.5x9 drop set 21.5x5

Deadlift

100x5 - 5 sets

Finished off with exercise ball crunch with a 4kg medicine ball 20 reps for four sets

Felt good not doing cardio afterwards so I think while bulking I'm going to keep cardio to mornings

Deadlifts felt pretty light to be fair so next time I'll push myself and see we're I am strength wise I can not wait to train legs tomorrow!!!! It's been about 4 years since I last trained them lol I'm like a kid on Christmas eve  )

Today's scran

Cals 3496

P 394

C 307

F 72

Wanted carbs a bit higher an protein a bit lower but I'm fairly happy with the 45/36/19 split, not too far away from the 40/40/20 goal

Bring on legs tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I've got some serious doms today! My traps are in bits lol think it was the facepulls that did the damage and the deadlifts just finished them off 

My bi/forearm doesn't feel great today so close-grip pulldowns are a big no no from now on but I'm wondering if wide grip may be better? I didn't have much (if any) pain from overhand pullups last week


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Felt great to train legs again 

I finished off with 30 minutes on the x trainer because I know I'll be in bits tomorrow so probably won't get up to go morning cardio lol + it really hammered my calfs :thumbup:

Today's workout

Squats

110x7

Ham curl

54x9 - drop set 33x15

Leg extension

40x8 - drop set 26x4

Leg press

200x8

Leg press calf raise

230x15

Few observations, my form on squats is much improved! Maybe because work have had me doing body weight squats some times during circuit training, anyway I was happy with the depth and tbh I could have maybe squeezed out another but was hesitant with out a spot My ham curl drop set was far too light I could of added more weight to the leg press but was just getting a feel for it again Leg press calf raise I could and should have done 30 reps with that weight no problem but didn't want to be walking like a cripple tomorrow lol but next leg day I will smash these

So that's all 4 workouts completed onc time through since starting my bulk and ditching all my old "poor form ego pb's" so next few workouts hopefully will all be new pb's

I'm home on leave at the end of next week and I'm struggling to find a good gym in Liverpool (Norris green area) if any one lives/trains in the area where's there a bb gym? I know there's one in town but it's a bit far away to travel but I suppose I might have to I use to train at "the gym" on leave because my Gardiner said it was and I quote "a proper bodybuilding gym" after I paid my months membership I noticed that the dumbells only went up to 30kg ha ha

Today's scran

Cals 3323

P 347

C 330

F 62

I struggled to get scran in today even adding in shakes but I'm not too far away from my target I'm sure I'll get use to eating this much soon enough


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well even though I convinced myself I wasn't getting up to do Sprints this morning I find myself sat here at 0600 drinking black coffee in my gym rig - went into auto pilot lol

Calfs are not as sore as I thought they would be so next leg day they will be punished


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Jogged to the astro turf an managed two laps as it was icey as fvck and my shin splints was kicking off big time! So ended up in the gym an did half an hour on the bike


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Was meant to be a rest from weights today but I'm at home this weekend so no weights Friday/Saturday/Sunday so trained chest and delts today 

Not sure if it's because I'm eating more or what but I had bags of energy for today's workout and in my head I feel like I looked bigger, now I know that is not the case in reality lol but where the mind goes the body will follow and all of that malarkey

Today's workout

Decline bb press 100x7 (pb) - rest pause 100x2

Pecdec 63.5x8 (pb) - drop set 40x5

Incline bb press 80x4 - drop set 80x1

Machine delt press 46x6 (pb)

Cable lat raise 5x9 - drop set 2.5 x 4

Db delt press/seated lat raise superset

16x8/6x10 - 3 sets

Exercise ball crunch with 10kg medicine ball 15 reps - 3 sets

Crunches 20 reps - 3 sets

Really happy with the pb's, I may well have been subconsciously holding back last chest/delt day or it may be the increased Cals either way the numbers are going up

Received my muscle food order today but some of the egg whites had burst an soaked everything in the bag ffs On the plus side the wholemeal protein bread isn't half bad - as a result my Cals are over what I was aiming for but to be fair I did say that if I could eat more clean Cals on training days I would

The first three meals are usually protein/fat but I tried to squeeze a few carbs in there as well but I don't think I'll be doing that from now on as I was a little sluggish this morning

Today's scran

Cals 3849

P 405

C 355

F 89


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

No weights today because I'm traveling home, just did 30 minutes on the x trainer followed by 10 sets of 10 reps cable crunches with 24.5kg just to smash abs before the weekend lol

Going to have a crack at making some flapjacks tomorrow with my two year old (its going to be messy ha ha) I plan on using liquid egg whites, whey, oats and honey, not sure if I'm going to put anything else in there but we shall see

Food will be the same as usual over the weekend apart from the evening meal with the wife an kids which will be basically a cheat meal


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Was meant to update this after the gym yesterday but I was wiped out so had an early night

The weekend was awesome! Took my 2 year old for a father/son haircut lol normally his mum takes him because I'm away with work a lot so it was fun getting to be a proper daddy for a change - he was so well behaved which is defo not normal lol an because he was good I let him get his hair all spiked up like a dinosaur (see pics below) ha ha

Also had a crack at making protein flapjacks which ended up being some sort of protein cake because I'm crap at cooking Made it from oats, honey, egg whites and whey - I'll be adding this to my diet till it runs out

Trained back yesterday

Deadlift

170x2 120x6

Widegrip pulldowns

61x10 - rest pause 61x2

Reverse pecdec

35.5x14 - drop set 28.5x4 - drop set 21.5x4

Cable pullover

17.5x10 - 3 sets

Cable facepulls

24.5x8 - drop set 15x7

Crunches

20 reps - 3 sets

Exercise ball crunches

20 reps - 3 sets

All in all a good workout, I know I've got more in me on deadlifts but I'm going to stick with 170 until I get to ten reps which shouldn't be long really as I was doing this last year as a warm up lol

Yesterday's scran

Cals 3451

P 342

C 361

F 72

Struggled with appetite so there was a lot of shakes which I'm not too happy about so today I'm going to get some proper scran down my neck

Was up at half five to do 40 minutes on the x trainer (still helping my mate get ready for a fitness test)

Last but not least here's my little Dinosaur getting his hair cut


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Got some serious doms today Last and traps are killing!

Had a fairly good day eating as well, seems my appetite isn't bad when I do warning cardio

Today's scran

Cals 3426

P 346

C 353

F 73

Worked tri's today

Ez pushdowns

35x7 - rp 35x3 - rp 35x2 PB

Seated db skulls

38x8

Cgbp

100x5 - ds 70x6 PB

Machine tri preachers fst-7

25x10 - 7 sets PB

Cable crunches

28x10 - 3 sets

Exercise ball crunches with 10kg med ball

15 reps - 3 sets


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Up this morning again to whip my mate into shape lol

Only did 30 minuteson the x trainer as spinning tonight - the woman who runs it is scary as fvck, she always shouts at Me for going too slow 

Decided to weigh myself this morning and I'm up 2.5kg so now 85.5kg - I'm guessing this is due to water weight as I'm having way more carbs than I'm use too and if I'm being honest I should be drinking more water to keep from holding water

While I was doing cardio I noticed I've forgot to bring my shoes from home!!!! I'm going for a ring side Neal an watch a few fights tomorrow for works Christmas night out, it's a suit and tie affair but I'll have to go in my suit with vans deck shoes on


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Spinning was cancelled because the instructor got tickets to see status quo ffs, to be fair I don't think the rest will do me any harm though

Today's scran

Cals 2977

P 295

C 228

F 107

Pretty much bang on the money for my rest day split 39/30/31 - p/c/f

I feel a lot more comfortable on rest day Cals which is great because it means I'm ready to eat extra on training days, if I was to keep them high I think my appetite would suffer


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had a great night at the boxing last night, I did have my free bottle of wine but that's about all the drinking I did and I was in bed for half 12 lol I must be getting old!

The meal provided was pitiful, smallest portion or rice and a small bit of chicken in some white sauce - as you can imagine I was not impressed

I did however enjoy not fitting into my shirt and suit trousers  I swear if I'd of bent over to puck something off the floor I'd of ripped them lol

I had a pretty crap workout today although I hit pb's on pretty much everything lol I'm convinced that the leucine I'm having pre and intra workout is making me feel sick - I literally feel sick from the second I drink it until about 2 hours after my workout, it will be dropped as of tomorrow to see if it makes any difference

Today's workout was legs

Squats

110x9 (pb) 

Ham curl

61x11 - rp 61x3 (pb) 

Leg extensions

54x10 (pb) 

Single leg calf raise

20x15 - 2 sets

I had well more in the squat but threw up a bit, was horrible as I just had to try swallow it and rack the bar ffs During leg extensions I felt feelings in my quads I've never felt in my life lol I think it went beyond painful

Food was a struggle post workout I had to fight every rice cake on the way down and only managed 100g of Turkey

Today's scran

Cals 3458

P 421

C 325

F 57

I'm happy with my eating today even though I was feeling sick

Bring on chest and delts tomorrow


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've got some serious doms in my calfs today! Was going to do cardio this morning but I doubt I'd have got through it with the way my legs are feeling ha ha so doing it tomorrow instead

Up early this morning for a chest and delt session, I felt good with out drinking the leucine no sickness at all

Pretty much all pb's again today, my strength is on the up but I suppose that's to be expected with all the extra carbs/Cals

Decided to switch it up an pre exhaust chest with pecdec and swap out the barbell for dbs on decline bench

Today's workout

Pecdec

84.5x8 (pb) 

Decline db press

50x6 - ds 30x5 (pb) 

Machine chest press

61x11 - ds 47x2 - ds 33x3 (pb) 

Machine delt press

53x7 - ds 39x2 (pb) 

Db front raise fst-7

10x10 - 7 sets

Exercise ball crunch

20 reps - 3 sets

Today's scran

Cals 3440

P 352

C 340

F 78

Not a bad days eating if I do say so myself


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Up early this morning for cardio, did 40 minutes on the exercise bike

Feeling pretty good about how training is going at the moment, my weight is up 2.5kg but my waist is up 1" so will be keeping a close eye on this

Trained back today, I was going to do deadlifts last but I had nothing in the tank an my bi/forearm started playing up after trying some light bent rows, think I was trying too soon to be honest

Today's workout

Widegrip pulldowns

68x7 - rp 68x2 (pb)

Cable pullover 17.5x12 - 3 sets

Reverse pecdec

42.5x9 - ds 35.5x4 - ds 28.5x4 (pb)

Cable facepulls

28x12 - ds 21x5 (pb)

Db shrugs/Ez bent rows

40x12/40x10 - 3 sets

Great workout, my lats and traps were pumped to fvck

Food has gone in well today but I'm over on protein and carbs and under on fat/Cals

Today's scran

Cals 3398

P 358

C 363

F 54


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Feeling a bit tired today so I'm glad it's a rest day from weights

Unfortunately I had a spinning class today lol no rest for the wicked eh, I would have given it a miss had I known it was going to be an hour an a half Christmas special lol my quads are in bits!

Today's scran

Cals 2806

P 309

C 228

F 71

200 Cals under target for today but I consumed while food for the most part, I'm hopeful my appetite will be in full swing tomorrow and its a training day 

I added in quark for the first time today and I must say it's not bad at all and it only costs 50p from asda for roughly 30g of protein, I bought 6 tubs so will be having it at least once a day this week


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Morning cardio smashed! 40 minutes on the x trainer

I'm going to try and up calories as of today mainly because my weight as of this morning is 85kg which is pretty much we're it was last week My weight should start to rise on my two weeks off work anyway as I'll be training a bit less frequently and doing a bit less cardio (it will be pwo only)

New diet plan is to add 300 Cals to both training and rest days (if I can manage to eat that much lol) - I'll be sticking with the 40/30/30 split on rest days and 40/40/20 on training days

Training day

Cals 3800

P 380g (1520 Cals)

C 380g (1520 Cals)

F 84.5g (760 Cals)

Rest day

Cals 3300

P 330g (1320 Cals)

C 247.5g (990 Cals)

F 110g (990 Cals)

I'll keep a close eye on my waist line and adjust as needed - waist is 34" at the mo and I'd like to stay under 85"


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great tri workout today I felt pumped all the way through, It helps me to think about all the food I've eaten through out the day lol

Today's workout

Ez pushdowns

35x12 - ds 24.5x6 (pb)

Seated db skulls

40x8 (pb)

Cgbp

90x7

Machine tri preachers fst-7

32x10 - 7 sets (pb)

Exercise ball crunch

20 reps - 5 sets

I lowered the weight on Cgbp just to get a few more reps out as I only got 5 with 100 last workout I did however feel incredibly strong on Ez pushdowns and seated skulls

Food has gone in well today to say the least!

Today's scran (providing I can get a serving of cottage cheese in before bed)

Cals 3809

P 386

C 402

F 68

Not bad considering I only just upped calories today, over on carbs and under on fat but protein spot on


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Up early as usual for my 40 minutes on the x trainer

Had an awesome sleep last night, I was out cold by 19:00 an slept right through until 05:00 apart from the odd old man's p!ss

Trained legs today - not a half bad session if I do say so myself

Squats

110x13 (pb)

Ham curls

68x12 - rp 68x3 (pb)

Leg extensions

61x10 (pb)

Leg press 250x7 - rp 250x3 (pb)

Leg press calf praise fst-7

250x10 - 7 sets (pb)

Crunches

20 reps - 6 sets

I was walking rather funny on the way back from the gym ha ha

Scran has been a challenge today seems I may be biting off more than I can chew (pun intended - sorry couldn't help myself), this may be due to the fact I'm out of both almond and cashew butter so food is rather bland at the mo

Today's scran

Cals 3896

P 389

C 396

F 82

I somehow managed to get over on my Cals but I've been massively bloated for most of the day! I'm going to try stick it out on the upped Cals for as long as I can but not sure how long I'll last


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Had an awesome chest/delt workout today

I was in a rush getting ready for the gym an I couldn't find my t-shirt so I just threw on a vest - bearing in mind I haven't even considered wearing a vest since well before starting dnp as I'm pretty ashamed of the state I let myself get into lol

Anyway I got to the gym and it was packed! I thought perfect now I get to look like a fvcker in front of lots of people in my bloody vest, I took my jumper off an did a few warm ups on the decline bench before I plucked up the courage to look at myself in the mirror and much to my surprise I looked half decent - I stood there for a second wondering we're the skinny/fat person that's usually staring back had gone ha ha

I've got a loooooong way to go before I'm back to were I was (not that I was particularly big or ripped in the first place) but it looks like I'm going in the right direction

It was enough to give me a boost to break some pb's so I'm a happy man although I took a pic today and I can see exactly zero improvement apart from less abs showing through ffs!!!! I've posted the pic anyway

Today's workout

Decline bb press

100x10 - ds 60x6 (pb)

Machine chest press

75x8 - rp 75x2 (pb)

Low incline db press

36x8 (pb)

Seated db lat raise

10x11 - ds 6x7 + 4 half reps

Machine delt press

53x8 (pb)

Machine delt press (palms facing) fst-7

25x8 - 7 sets

I pre exhausted delts with lat raises so wasn't expecting a pb but I'll take it

Today's scran

Cals 3717

P 380

C 407

F 58

Little under on Cals and fats but not too bad


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Extra early morning today to hit back before cardio as I'm traveling home on Christmas leave today woo

Was a half decent workout

Widegrip pulldowns

68x10 (pb)

Cable pullover

21x8 - 3 sets

Reverse pecdec

42.5x13 - ds 28.5x5 (pb)

Cable facepulls

31.5x8 - ds 21x8 (pb)

Widegrip seated cable rows

45.5x9 (full stack) (pb)

Deadlift

160x3

Plate shrugs

25x10 - 7 sets

Finished off with 40 minutes on the x trainer

Wasn't expecting much from deads as I did them last but 160 for 3 isn't too bad considering last time I did them I put them first an pulled 170 for 2

I'll update Cals later after my long ass journey home

Here's a quick pic from the gym - always look better in the lighting there


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Today's scran

Cals 3005

P 291

C 295

F 75

Also polished off a box of chicken legs, Cals pretty low to be fair but I really haven't been that hungry


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hope everyone had a merry Christmas

I was sick for a week, hardly got any food in and zero training but as of today I have two full days eating behind me and two workouts (push and pull) Will be training legs tomorrow and I can't wait!

I'm keeping calories as they were before getting sick


----------

